# Black Friday Lathe Sales???



## Old Codger (Nov 3, 2013)

I've finally made a decision to purchase a Jet 1221VS lathe but wonder if I should order it now or wait and see if it will be on a 'Black Friday Sale' later this month.  Has anyone heard of an upcoming sale offer or should I go ahead and order now.  I've found it for $799 w/free shipping but would love to pick it up at an even better discount.  Thanks for any advice or comments!!!


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 3, 2013)

Get it in your Amazon cart then get out and check back tomorrow. Sometimes Amazon will drop the price to entice a purchase. No promises.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



Old Codger said:


> I've finally made a decision to purchase a Jet 1221VS lathe but wonder if I should order it now or wait and see if it will be on a 'Black Friday Sale' later this month.  Has anyone heard of an upcoming sale offer or should I go ahead and order now.  I've found it for $799 w/free shipping but would love to pick it up at an even better discount.  Thanks for any advice or comments!!!


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Nov 3, 2013)

I doubt it will be discounted anytime this year.


----------



## Jim Burr (Nov 3, 2013)

I saved $700 on my 1642 on Black Friday a couple years ago!! With what I saved, I was able to buy a Grizz 0555 bandsaw. If it's not on sale, you lose nothing. BTW...1642 was on Amazon w/ free shipping.


----------



## mvande21 (Nov 9, 2013)

Last year woodcraft had a Rikon lathe on sale for less than $300.  It is a variable speed and a 12" swing.  I went to my local store to late last year and had to wait till almost January to get my product in. The store owner of the one I went to said they way underestimated the popularity of the lathe sales.  If they do that same sale again, hopefully they will hit it better on this time around


----------



## Magicbob (Nov 10, 2013)

Hartville tool has an upcoming tool sale, it normally includes Delta
Woodworking Tools, Hand Tools, Power Tools, Saws, Router Bits, Clamps, | Hartville Tool
sign up for mail list


----------



## Magicbob (Nov 14, 2013)

just gat an add from Hartville Hdwr.
4 or 5 lathes on sale
Tool Sale


----------



## pensbydesign (Nov 15, 2013)

15% off jet sale at woodcraft black Friday weekend


----------



## Leviblue (Nov 15, 2013)

Heard from a reliable source that the Jet 1221vs will be $120 off for a sale price of $679.99 11/29 through 12/2 at WC. As the stores are franchised, quantities may be limited due to how many they order.


----------



## MarkD (Nov 22, 2013)

I received an email this morning from ToolNut.com. They are having a Black Friday sale. 15% off Jet and Powermatic machines and 20% off accessories.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Nov 22, 2013)

Woodcraft will have it on sale black Friday till Christmas less that $700 got my flier early in the week...........


----------



## Old Codger (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks again everyone for your information on Black Friday Sales discounts on the Jet 1221VS lathe!  As I said earlier, I couldn't wait and went and ordered it at the $799 sale price w/free shipping.  I received it last week, renovated my lathe bench and have it up and running!  I think I fell in love all over again w/my very 1st turning on it!!!  It's sooo smooth and powerful, plus quiet...no vibration and I absolutely love the three variable speed conditions...right now I have it set on the middle spd and it seems really comfortable right there for most of my smaller turnings.  Thanks for all the advice on purchasing this lathe, I'm sure I will be very happy with it and highly recommend this unit over the comparable Nova and Delta lathes of the same size.  Safe turning to all!


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 25, 2013)

Rockler has some lathes on sale.


----------

